# 10g planted tank (started 03-09-09)



## ming30g (Mar 18, 2007)

Tank: 10g glass
Substrate: eco-complete
Light: still debating: (has coralife colormax total 40w, but don't like the pinkish color, has a 6500K 65w CF light from previous tank, but it is too long - 24")
CO2: DIY
Plants: Rotala, Glosso, HC
I started this new tank after giving away my previous 30g due to relocation. This is my first attempt at aquascaping. Opinion/ingestion are always welcomed. 
















I haven't figure out how to deal with the light issue yet. I put them together when taking picture. It sure look unsightly.:icon_redf


----------



## cwilfinger (Jul 8, 2008)

the pictures are not showing up....


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

yup , can't see the pics


----------



## ming30g (Mar 18, 2007)

urgh.... Sorry for the mistake. Hopefully it is fixed now


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

The HC and glosso will do much better if seperated down to individual stems and planted that way.

Craig


----------



## cwilfinger (Jul 8, 2008)

x2 Use tweezers to plant them. The one stone way on the right side kinda looks like a tomestone the way it is positioned. Idk, just my opinion.... I like the left side but the right is lacking something but I can't place my finger on it. Other than that, looks good so far.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow that's some nice Rotala!

That's a big light fixture...are you sure it's 24"? Because I have a 24" fixture on my 10 gallon, and it only hangs off about 1-2" on the sides.


----------



## CAM6467 (Feb 11, 2009)

is that rotala sp. green? that stuff sure look great in there! let's just hope the new growth comes out as red as the previous growth. i've got some in my tank, and its new growth is more green than red :/ anyhow, great start!


----------



## 1slowtsx (Feb 22, 2009)

Looks nice, though I would remove the the round river rocks. It makes it look a little unnatural. Just my opinion of course. But if you like it then stick with it.


----------



## ming30g (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks all for the very helpful advices. Lots of people are much more patient when it comes to planting HC. I tried to plant couple individual plants, had hard time keep it in the substrate.
I am thinking adding something to the right side as well. Since I would like to have that "big space in small tank" kind of feeling, what do you think adding some dwarf hairgrass to the back of the right side? Or is there any other plants that you could recommend? I plan to pay a visit to LFS and get some if available. Also I will have to rearrange the rocks as recommended.
Regarding that light, it should be 28" or something


----------



## kyle loves gars (Mar 12, 2009)

beautiful aquascape!!


----------



## ming30g (Mar 18, 2007)

*2-week update on my 10g*

here is the tank after 2 weeks
















The crypt and microswords was added about a week ago. Microswards look kind of short for the right side of the tank. I think something 1/3 of tank height will provide a more balanced look for the tank.








Also I noticed some melted glosso after getting back from long weekend. Wonder what is causing it








other than that, glosso and HC seem to be doing great after 2 weeks, expanding (although slowly because I was too lazy to separate individual while planting them)


----------



## bill|408 (Mar 27, 2007)

first attempt? haha i like it ..


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Any updates? This tank had a lot of potential.


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow! Looking goo! I like the white 'river'


----------



## torres.kvin (Jan 26, 2011)

Looks good, although I would remove the round river rocks. This makes it look a little unnatural. Of course, my personal opinion. However, if you like it, then stick to it.


----------

